# Cesar Milan At Rileys Run



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I am not sure if Cesar Milan himself is going to show up at Ryley's Run in Sacramento; BUT, members from the Cesar Milan Foundation are going to be there. Now whether or not there are one, two or three members remains to be seen but they contacted me last evening to let me know that there will be representation from the foundation at the Sacramento run. So I would say that is quite the feather in the cap for Ryley's Run.


----------



## Mandyjac (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats, Donna! I'm sure Sharon and Steve will be thrilled to meet them!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Cesar Millan is a great ambassador,for animal whether you like him or not!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

golden&hovawart said:


> Cesar Millan is a great ambassador,for animal whether you like him or not!


That is how I feel too. He will bring a lot of great exposure to the event out there and that is what we want.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm gonna be so darn busy at the registration table (I Hope) that Mickey Mouse could show up and I wouldn't know!!! We did have a surprise sponsor pull thru for us today - Costco is setting up a table and is supplying fresh muffins for everyone (I told 'em 300+ people so I hope they got lots of muffins)


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> I'm gonna be so darn busy at the registration table (I Hope) that Mickey Mouse could show up and I wouldn't know!!! We did have a surprise sponsor pull thru for us today - Costco is setting up a table and is supplying fresh muffins for everyone (I told 'em 300+ people so I hope they got lots of muffins)


Steve, I am going to see if I can get someone out there to dress up as Mickey Mouse just to see if you do notice. LOL!!! I am sure they will make their prescence known so that you will know who they are. 
That is great news about Costco.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Another great guest ... Im sure everyone will love meeting them.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Another great guest ... Im sure everyone will love meeting them.....


I think it would be a great boost for Ryley's Run in the future having them there in Sacramento. I think once they come and of course wherever they are, it brings the media, so who knows. The word will certainly get out what we are trying to do and that is what matters most.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Now, if you were in FL! My niece has someone that worked for her at Disney who is in many of their shows. Hmmm.....


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh that is fantastic! I wish I could attend both Ryley's Runs! This is so exciting!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm really impressed by the sponsors,you've managed to get!.It's great to see that they are ready to help,a great cause.I wish I lived closer cos I would have come.


----------

